# Underrated/Overrated (Anime titles)



## whiteskunk (Jul 24, 2010)

What anime titles do you think are overrated and which ones do you think are underrated?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

*Predicts many Naruto comments*


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2010)

Anime sucks, manga is better. >:3


----------



## whiteskunk (Jul 24, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> *Predicts many Naruto comments*


 
Me thinks ye be right. 
However, I will toss in my 2 cents and say "One Piece" is among the highly overrated and "Ramen Fighter Miki" is among the highly underrated titles.


----------



## KiloFox (Jul 24, 2010)

Makai Senki Disgaea is VERY underrated... they need a second season following Disgaea 2... then a third following Disgaea 3... an English dub would also be nice, though i do like watching the Japanese version... hell if Pokemon can go for like... 8 seasons then they can throw Disgaea a bone!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 24, 2010)

New Getter Robo is greatly overlooked because animufaggots are still convinced that shit like Azumanga Daioh is supposed to be entertaining when it's clearly not. :V


----------



## whiteskunk (Jul 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Anime sucks, manga is better. >:3



Oh please make more of those wonderful MMVs (Manga Music Videos) and post them on youtube.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Death Note is pretty overrated


----------



## Aetius (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Death Note is pretty overrated



/agree


----------



## Rico-dawg (Jul 24, 2010)

I think a lot of animes seem to be overrated because you hear about them all the time, Naruto in particular, but I have yet to find one that is supposedly overrated and dislike it.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2010)

whiteskunk said:


> Oh please make more of those wonderful MMVs (Manga Music Videos) and post them on youtube.


 
most AMVs are shit.


----------



## whiteskunk (Jul 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> most AMVs are shit.


 
Who said anything about amvs? I said MMVs (manga music videos)! Learn to f---ing read!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

I think bleach is overrated, not saying it bad in the least, I just what I think. 

I enjoyed Wolfs Rain don't hear many talk about it tho.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2010)

whiteskunk said:


> Who said anything about amvs? I said MMVs (manga music videos)! Learn to f---ing read!


 
I can FUCKING read. MMVs? No fucking thanks. 

Also, nice censorship. What are you, nine?


----------



## whiteskunk (Jul 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I can FUCKING read. MMVs? No fucking thanks.
> 
> Also, nice censorship. What are you, nine?



Of course I'm not 9 years old! I'm only 8 years old! HAHA! You're arguing with an 8 year old! Don't you sound smart!


----------



## Taralack (Jul 24, 2010)

Axis Powers Hetalia is overrated.

Sengoku Basara is underrated.

Now stop trolling each other.


----------



## Ames (Jul 24, 2010)

IMO Bleach, Death Note, and Full Metal Alchemist are all grotesquely overrated.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Axis Powers Hetalia is overrated.


 ^

I like the series, but I have to agree with this. Thank FUNimation


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2010)

whiteskunk said:


> Of course I'm not 9 years old! I'm only 8 years old! HAHA! You're arguing with an 8 year old! Don't you sound smart!


 
Of course! I'm a fuckin genius! :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2010)

Blue Seed's an awesome yet almost unknown anime I used to watch when I was seven years old.  Yeah, it's really old.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 24, 2010)

Code Geass is overrated IMO


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2010)

Blue Sub No.6 was good :3c


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 25, 2010)

All Japanese art and animation is overrated.

Everyone looks like they should still be in the 80s, especially the dudes since they all look like chicks.  :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 25, 2010)

whiteskunk said:


> Who said anything about amvs? I said MMVs (manga music videos)! Learn to f---ing read!


 A manga music video would be even worse, who the fuck wants to see a music video where nothing is fucking moving?


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> All Japanese art and animation is overrated.
> 
> Everyone looks like they should still be in the 80s, especially the dudes since they all look like chicks.  :V


 Marry me. <3


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> IMO Bleach, Death Note, and Full Metal Alchemist are all grotesquely overrated.


 
Pretty much this. I wish people'd stop recommending me them.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> All Japanese art and animation is overrated.


 
I used to think so as well, now... oh god, I'm turning into an otaku. D:


----------



## Taralack (Jul 25, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> All Japanese art and animation is overrated.


 
I agree to a certain extent, but on the other hand you could say the same about a lot of other things as well.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know about how people rate it, but Yu Yu Hakusho: Spirit Detective is a good anime and FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood was amazing.


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know about how people rate it, but Yu Yu Hakusho: Spirit Detective is a good anime and FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood was amazing.


 
These.

I also just remembered that I fucking _loved_ Rurouni Kenshin when it was on Toonami


----------



## Taralack (Jul 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> These.
> 
> I also just remembered that I fucking _loved_ Rurouni Kenshin when it was on Toonami


 
Dude, Rurouni Kenshin was the anime/manga that fuckin' got me into anime in the first place. 

And FMA:B was indeed amazing. I'm curious what they'll make the movie about though.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 25, 2010)

Petshop of Horrors needs a remake. 

Also

Escaflowne was the bomb until Fox edited it.


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> And FMA:B was indeed amazing. I'm curious what they'll make the movie about though.


 
Oh, when's the movie coming out?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh, when's the movie coming out?


 
Evidently some time next year.


----------



## Willow (Jul 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> These.
> 
> I also just remembered that I fucking _loved_ Rurouni Kenshin when it was on Toonami


 I did too. I loved that show


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know about how people rate it, but Yu Yu Hakusho: Spirit Detective is a good anime and FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood was amazing.


 


Aden said:


> These.
> 
> I also just remembered that I fucking _loved_ Rurouni Kenshin when it was on Toonami


 
this.


Outlaw Star was pretty good, too.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 27, 2010)

Underrated:
1.Kekaishi
2.Jungle Emperor / Kimba
3.Cowboy Bebop

Overated:
1.Naruto
2.Bleach
3.FMA, both series.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 27, 2010)

Gun Frontier - Underrated
There's also "The Lucifer and the Biscuit hammer" which isn't exactly underrated, just not well-known. Same goes for "The World Only God Knows".


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Aden said:


> These.
> 
> I also just remembered that I fucking _loved_ Rurouni Kenshin when it was on Toonami


 


8-bit said:


> this.
> 
> 
> Outlaw Star was pretty good, too.


 Yesssssssssssssss.

I also can't wait for the Trigun movie.



chaomasterr said:


> Overated:
> 1.Naruto
> 2.Bleach
> 3.FMA, both series.


 I wouldn't say Naruto and Bleach are overrated because anyone who isn't a fanboy calls them absolute shit. 

FMA: B definitely isn't overrated, bro. Maybe you just don't like good plotlines, though.


----------



## Aden (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> FMA: B definitely isn't overrated, bro.


 
Yes, one of the few series where the praise is all deserved.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yes, one of the few series where the praise is all deserved.


 And Aden would know. He knows everything about all animes because that's how big of a weeaboo he is. :3

Off topic, but Aden-I need another anime to get into. I've watched most of the big name action ones, I think.


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2010)

I need to watch the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, I would say it's a bit overrated, but it's pretty good.


----------



## Aden (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And Aden would know. He knows everything about all animes because that's how big of a weeaboo he is. :3
> 
> Off topic, but Aden-I need another anime to get into. I've watched most of the big name action ones, I think.


 
>:c

Also Iunno, I'm not familiar with a lot. Gonna try watching Yu Yu Hakusho again in a little while. Nostalgiaaaaaa


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yesssssssssssssss.
> 
> I also can't wait for the Trigun movie.
> 
> ...





yeeeeeeeees, Trigun moovie!!!!!!


Meh, at least in Bleach, they give other characters chances to not be useless.



FMA: B is one of the most interesting animes I've ever watched. The dog-girl chimera ;_____;. I cried when she said "Daddy! Daddy's hurting, no Daddy!" in that warped voice ;_;


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> FMA: B is one of the most interesting animes I've ever watched. The dog-girl chimera ;_____;. I cried when she said "Daddy! Daddy's hurting, no Daddy!" in that warped voice ;_;


 Poor Nina. Tucker was fuuuuuucked up.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Poor Nina. Tucker was fuuuuuucked up.



Yeah he was.


I was furious at Scar until two weeks ago, when it was revealed that he mercy-killed her. Oh, and Gluttony is funny no matter how violent he gets X3


I wanna get that Gregorian chant music (it plays in those "you fucked up psycho" moments) I wish I knew the name of it *nerdface*


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Poor Nina. Tucker was fuuuuuucked up.


 Those were some of my favorite episodes, even though they were sad.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Willow said:


> Those were some of my favorite episodes, even though they were sad.


 My favorite is when

spoiler alert, highlight to view: Mustang flipped his shit and destroyed Lust and when he was going to destroy Envy.


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My favorite is when
> 
> spoiler alert, highlight to view: Mustang flipped his shit and destroyed Lust and when he was going to destroy Envy.


 I don't remember this


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My favorite is when
> 
> spoiler alert, highlight to view: Mustang flipped his shit and destroyed Lust and when he was going to destroy Envy.


 

It had the same music I was talking about. And, yes, that was awesome.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> *Predicts many Naruto comments*



YYYYup, you got me.  I was gonna say Naruto was a little overrated.  Did have some emotional parts that were pretty nice, the music during those sections were pretty good too.  I got kind of lost after watching for about 100 episodes or so.  That's also when I transitioned from spending most of my time on TV to on the interwebz.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 27, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't remember this


 If you didn't watch brotherhood, you wouldn't.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 27, 2010)

Naruto is pretty overrated. Same with Lucky Star.
Bleach and Death Note aren't THAT bad.
Death Note has a pretty interesting concept  but some of the characters are just barely developed.
In Bleach, the story is iffy but most of the characters at least had some personality.


I think Soul Eater is somewhat underrated as well as Higurashi.
Seriously, Higurashi creeped the shit out of me.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 27, 2010)

Bleach would be less overrated if the manga and the anime BOTH had the arcs. 

For hardcore manga fanatics, the arcs really screwed with the story.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 27, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Bleach would be less overrated if the manga and the anime BOTH had the arcs.
> 
> For hardcore manga fanatics, the arcs really screwed with the story.


 pretty much. I was raging at the "new captain hurp-a-derp" arc. The timeline is so fuck it's not funny.

Also, FLCL. Underrated.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> pretty much. I was raging at the "new captain hurp-a-derp" arc. The timeline is so fuck it's not funny.
> 
> Also, FLCL. Underrated.


 
the bleach manga was fucked up? 



OH!   xXxHoLic is sooooooooooooo good >U<


----------



## DannSkunk (Jul 28, 2010)

IMO, Kekkaishi is pretty good... I don't believe that there's much talk about it. They just started the English dub on Adult Swim.


----------



## Willow (Jul 28, 2010)

Fruits Basket is somewhere in the middle. Slightly more underrated though.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> pretty much. I was raging at the "new captain hurp-a-derp" arc. The timeline is so fuck it's not funny.


 I spent that whole arc confused as fuck because of the timeline. 

That and the sword fiend arc.



Willow said:


> I don't remember this


 Only in FMA: Brotherhood, not the original FMA.


----------



## Willow (Jul 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Only in FMA: Brotherhood, not the original FMA.


 That might be why, I haven't been watching Brotherhood.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> That might be why, I haven't been watching Brotherhood.


 You should. It's LEAGUES better than the original, in my opinion.


----------



## Willow (Jul 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You should. It's LEAGUES better than the original, in my opinion.


 I had been watching it originally, but I kinda lost track of it. Oops..


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> I had been watching it originally, but I kinda lost track of it. Oops..


 All the subs are on hulu if you don't mind commercials.


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You should. It's LEAGUES better than the original, in my opinion.


 
Agreed. Better storyline, better visuals and action, and a much faster pace.

It's on youtube too.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 28, 2010)

fooly cooly is overrated

i dont watch a lot of animes

mind game is good i hope someone watches that i want to talk about it


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You should. It's LEAGUES better than the original, in my opinion.


 
That's actually a scientific fact :V


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jul 28, 2010)

Black Butler, one of the most overrated pieces of crap ever.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 28, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Black Butler, one of the most overrated pieces of crap ever.


 
Never heard of it :/


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yes, one of the few series where the praise is all deserved.


 
I don't see the hype.
But as long There is no Narutard Gang outside my house, Im good.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I spent that whole arc confused as fuck because of the timeline.
> 
> That and the sword fiend arc.


 I just kept reminding myself. "It's not part of the story, it's only filler. At best it's fanfiction"

Oh, more overrated shows. DBZ and Inuyasha.


----------



## CyberFox (Jul 29, 2010)

Gregory Horror Show is the most underrated anime ever!


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Ugh, I can't find myself to watch anime anymore. I only read manga now.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Ugh, I can't find myself to watch anime anymore. I only read manga now.


 I really don't see what the difference is. In anime they usually just add a little animation and color to a manga because they're too unoriginal to think of their own idea and make an adaptation that feels new and exciting.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I really don't see what the difference is. In anime they usually just add a little animation and color to a manga because they're too unoriginal to think of their own idea and make an adaptation that feels new and exciting.



Well, I hate fillers and animated fighting scenes.


----------



## Altamont (Jul 30, 2010)

Vastly Overrated (In Anime and Manga From): Naruto, Bleach, any anime that find it necessary to produce episodes in to the triple digits (Save for DBZ, because the nine year old in me will always love that show!!)

I know, original.

Underrated: Kino's Journey, Paranoia Agent, Now and Then Here and There


----------



## Morroke (Jul 30, 2010)

Zoids is pretty underrated :< I mean come on! ANIMAL ROBOTS KICKING ASS!

Also Death Note is overrated, but I still liked it. Same with Full Metal Alchemist. Otherwise I don't touch anime aside from Miyazaki's work.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 30, 2010)

Overrated: Naruto, Inuyasha, Death Note, Bleach, Trigun, most anime in general.

Don't know anything that's been significantly underrated because I would have to be much more of a weeaboo than I am to know about them.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 30, 2010)

More underrated stuff:
Toshokan Sensou (Library Wars)
Eve no Jikan (Time of Eve)
Gintama

K-On is pretty overrated but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 31, 2010)

I think Paranoia Agent should have garnered more attention. Then again many "otaku" don't like it when what they are watching causes them to think.
also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromartie_High_SchoolCromartie High School.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got to say that Megas XLR is underrated, and off the air, unfortunately (is that anime? still underrated)

how much more kick ass could a show get? a video game addict finds a giant robot, and gets to fight off aliens, _and _destroy Jersey all at the same time? there's also some pretty good humor in it too...


----------



## gdzeek (Aug 4, 2010)

anything that lands on cartoon network is almost always overrated, but its seen by millions the better quality stuff gets lost. right now Naruto, Bleach, One-piece, etc -gag-

Last Exile, Pandora Hearts, Scrapped Princess, Wolfs rain,  are some of my favorite underrated. Zoids was probably overrated... dang you CN D:<


----------



## Usarise (Aug 4, 2010)

Overated: 
Skip Beat!   (If you live where I do, its THE talk... -__-)
DBZ
Love Hina
Gundam Wing & 00 (i still love both though)

Underated:
Gantz
Berserk
Claymore
Elfen Lied (Maybe overated... idk.)
Hellsing (maybe overated too....)


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 4, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> K-On is pretty overrated but I still enjoy it.


 K-On IS THE SHIT

Not the best anime in the world but definitely the best "slice of life" anime I've seen.


Usarise said:


> Elfen Lied (Maybe overated... idk.)
> Hellsing (maybe overated too....)


 Both VERY overrated. Especially Elfen Lied. 

Underrated:
Candy Boy (extremely cute shoujo ai slice of life)
Fraken Fran (Manga. Whereas Elfen Lied is meant to be "edgy", Franken Fran is meant to be philosophical, though sometimes silly)


Overrated:
Death Note (I was not impressed.)
Kannazuki no Miko (Giant robots? Really?)


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 4, 2010)

The Hellsing manga deserves the praise it gets. the anime? Meh, not so much


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 4, 2010)

8-bit said:


> The Hellsing manga deserves the praise it gets. the anime? Meh, not so much


 The Ultimate anime deserves praise since it follows the manga.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 4, 2010)

Molly said:


> Both VERY overrated. Especially Elfen Lied.
> 
> Fraken Fran (Manga. Whereas Elfen Lied is meant to be "edgy", Franken Fran is meant to be philosophical, though sometimes silly)


Very?  Hmm never thought they were...  How are they?  I never hear anything about either one, and both seem pretty well done.

I'm seeing from the tone of your post, you don't like elfen lied either.   Why?



8-bit said:


> The Hellsing manga deserves the praise it gets. the anime? Meh, not so much


When you say the anime though, do you mean the 13 ep series or the OVAs?


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> When you say the anime though, do you mean the 13 ep series or the OVAs?


 I think he means the 13 ep series, the Ova's are identical to the manga.



Usarise said:


> Overated:
> Underated:
> Gantz
> Berserk
> ...


Berserk+ boobs= Claymore


----------



## Usarise (Aug 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I think he means the 13 ep series, the Ova's are identical to the manga.
> 
> 
> Berserk+ boobs= Claymore


Eh I still enjoyed the series. 

So? I see no problem with that logic.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 4, 2010)

Now if American companies could apply that logic to their games.


----------

